# They are at it again



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

HR 5912...soon to be voted on to ban the delivery/mailing of cigarettes to a residence. If this one flies, just think what might be next...cigar bombs, UPS, FEDEX, CI, Famous..etc..etc..

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VeteranIssues/message/4029


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That's interesting...


----------



## Cigary4343 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yikes! Road trip anyone?


----------

